# 120cm - Harlequins' Haven



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

*







*

*Tank* - 120 x 40 x 45cm
*Filter* - 2 x external canister (1200lph, 1550lph)
*Light* - 2 x 54w HO T5 8 hours
*CO2 *- 2BPS through Rhinox 5000 into filter inlets
*Substrate* - Tropica Plant Substrate, Ecocomplete, AquaClay, sand
*Ferts* - Tropica AquaCare Plant Nutrition+ (5ml per day 1/3 WC per week)
*Decor *- Redmoor wood, mini landscape rocks

*Plants *- All supplied courtesy of Tropica.

_Vallisneria spiralis 'tiger' _
_Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green' _
_C. diversen (unknown)_
_Anubias barteri var. 'nana'_
_Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia "1705"_
_Lilaeopsis brasiliensis _
_Hemianthus callitrichoides _
_Pogostemon helferi_

*Fish* - _Rasbora heteromorpha_


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Simple but very striking. The driftwood breaks up the layers of plants just enough to create interest. 

Love the mass of rasboras - they really look great in such a large group.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

um.......WOW


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

very pretty and the plants are about as healthy as I have ever seen.


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

I really like this tank. The title is fitting it does look like Harlequins' heaven. So many of the planted tanks seem to put the fish in as an after thought and I like it when the fish have planty of room to roam. Good Job. BTW I counted at least 3 dozen Rasboras.

Bruce


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

two thumbs up.......very tranquil.
It's layered very nicely.
How tough is it to keep the vals where u want them?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is really pretty. Very simplistic looking, (although I'm sure it was anything but simple). If I were a harlequin I'd like to live there!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

damn thats pretty crazy. i like this lay out alot


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

very simple and clean layout. I like it indeed! 
For how long time have you had this tank and layout?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

You are becoming one of the best out there. Nice work.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

*gf225* I really like your style expressed in your works. They are getting better and better. This scape is very good too - maybe a bit boring but still very pleasant to look at.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

rayer: Bravo!!!rayer: I love the driftwood and I like how it looks simple but so appealing.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

This is my 10th aquascape and I can see I have my own style emerging - clean and simple (or 'boring', as chester observes...! ; )

I look forward to sharing my next creation with you all soon.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

love it realy nice


----------



## jimsuy (Feb 19, 2008)

nice work... i love it..


----------

